# Phantasmal Dart Frogs (E.anthonyi) - Pic Heavy



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Have recently acquired a group of E.anthonyi from a member on here (thanks dannyj!) and they have settled into their viv.
They really are one of my faourite darts - bold, voracious feeders and have a lovely call (once they get going they don't stop lol).
A great starter dart species and a real joy just to sit and watch!














































They have been calling constantly and this is the result! this is clutch number two:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I Agree, 

They are great to watch and very noisy!

I have a group of 4.:2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm always amazed at their appetite. They take on much bigger prey than other darts of a similar size. These are woofing down hydei no problem.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, ive put no 2 crickets in and they had them, as well as some things that looked a bit big when using field plankton! My tink is more than twice the size and cant manage what they can!!:2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

The first clutch laid is getting along and the tads are moving in their jelly - so dad has been keeping an eye on them ready to transport when they are ready:










I did have to pull a few eggs that ran out of a brom onto the leaf litter. They seem to be doing ok and you can just about (lol) see the tadpole and yolk sac differentiating:


----------

